# Rim Cleaning



## Costa (May 29, 2011)

Sooo I'm cleaning the inner part of my rims cause they're disgusting. I'm using alcohol and baby wipes to clean the whole thing. It works but it takes way too long. Is there a quicker way in doing this? I spend a couple hours on a rim to get it spotless


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

At least it will be quicker next time, if you don't wait too long between cleanings. 

I have not found anything more effective than warm, soapy water, clean rags & elbow grease.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

this thread is destined to go down hill fast :eeps:


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Degreaser_Sticky_Wheel_and_Rim_Cleaner_p/cld_105c.htm


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

cmellios16 said:


> Sooo I'm cleaning the inner part of my rims cause they're disgusting. I'm using alcohol and baby wipes to clean the whole thing. It works but it takes way too long. Is there a quicker way in doing this? I spend a couple hours on a rim to get it spotless


Get a bigger brush.


----------



## aray (Mar 8, 2005)

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner

Stuff is amazing. Check out some of the detailersdomain posts. I have never seen any negative reviews on the stuff.

...but even a over the counter wheel cleaner from walmart is going to be faster than what you're doing now. I've used Meguiar's "Hot Rims" and it works


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Many good products for sure, like those listed above.
The delivery system can make life a little easier too.
Some really like the Daytona Wheel Brush. I tried the very similar EZ Detail Brush but found it spritzed back too much and my withdrawl technique wasn't really that good I guess. Sort of the story of my life. 

I really like the Wheel Woolies brush system. I have all three and they're just a treat to use. Perfect in every way.
So, give the Wheel Woolies a look. (Griots have their version of the Woolies and they look identical)
-John C.


----------



## x26 (Sep 16, 2007)

GarySL said:


> At least it will be quicker next time, if you don't wait too long between cleanings.
> 
> I have not found anything more effective than warm, soapy water, clean rags & elbow grease.


^^ This ^^ :thumbup:


----------



## aray (Mar 8, 2005)

I couldn't live without a wheel cleaner product.

The Sonax and some of the newer cleaners are not crazy-acid based like old wheel cleaners. There's nothing to fear in using these in for a tough job. 

But I agree car wash soap + sponge is the way to go for regular maintenance.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

GarySL said:


> At least it will be quicker next time, if you don't wait too long between cleanings.
> 
> I have not found anything more effective than warm, soapy water, clean rags & elbow grease.


Wow! Warm soapy water doesn't do jack for me, compared to something like Sonax FE.

OP, it's expensive, but try Sonax. There was a side by side comparison of two wheels from the same axle, removed, one sprayed with P21S, and another with Sonax, and the latter fared better. It's what got me to give it a shot.

This wheel was cleaned for the first time in a few years, and it was just a really quick afterthought of a cleaning, as I was about to attempt my first DIY wheel repair on both front two wheels that day. Probably just 3 min work; if I had more time to spare, I'm sure it would come out better.

I've used soapy water, or ONR, on my wheels with the lightest dusting, but say a couple of weeks in, well, I definitely prefer a dedicated cleaner. Royal Brown is supposed to be good for the money, but I think you may not be able to use it with certain wheels, maybe it was polished aluminum or something.


----------



## Costa (May 29, 2011)

So I finished this rim with baby wipes and simmons rim cleaner. I would spray first, wait 10 minutes and then wipe down with the wipes and voila, it looks almost new. Although I got all the dirt off, I can't get the rust off the hubs, can anyone help with that?


----------



## Carboy7 (Sep 27, 2010)

For a pH-balanced, excellent wheel cleaner, either Chemical Guys Diablo Wheel Gel or Sonax are really good, but tend to get expensive sometimes. Meguiars Wheel Brightener dilutes 4:1 (Water to Concentration), but is acidic and needs gloves; otherwise, your hands will be the equivalent of sandpaper. If wheel cleaners aren't an option, Optimum No Rinse does a great job with an EZ-Detail brush.

For over-the-counter stuff, I really like Eagle One A2Z Wheel/Tire Cleaner...I would totally buy that if it came in a gallon.

Overall, the proper tools like a couple good brushes combined with a wheel cleaner is good for heavy brake dust, but if you're cleaning the car once a week, car soap should be fine.

Edit:

I almost forgot, if you want to do a rinseless wash, ONR does a pretty great job by itself, but with an APC it does almost as well as acidic cleaners


----------



## DaVinciAutoSpa (Jan 25, 2012)

I've tried countless wheel cleaners. I detail for a living. I use P21S Wheel Gel. 

It's expensive, but it works. I can't afford to use an inferior product that might damage a client's wheels.

Safe for all wheel types.


----------



## johnnyd2723 (Feb 6, 2012)

I use Megs All Purpose Cleaner. Works good for me but I never let any of my wheels get that dirty.

http://www.autogeek.net/mg10101.html


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

First of all any good wheel cleaner is a good start. There are many OTC and online. My go to is made by Poorboys.

Second brushes are HUGE in getting it done quickly and right. The EZ detail brush is one that I use on every rim I do. A few small quality paint brushes are also handy for getting into cracks and the wheel lugs area. 

That's my .02


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

DaVinciAutoSpa said:


> I've tried countless wheel cleaners. I detail for a living. I use P21S Wheel Gel.
> 
> It's expensive, but it works. I can't afford to use an inferior product that might damage a client's wheels.
> 
> Safe for all wheel types.


Yes, another vote here for *P21S Wheel Gel*, has many great reviews.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice finish and great write up/pic's on the process. Congrats on the car. I can't believe there are that many swirls on a new car though?


----------



## Living Dead (May 13, 2011)

I've found that a toilet brush (the kind with bristles in a ball on the end which allows you to get deep into the wheel and even behind the spokes) and a bucket of soapy water work wonders cleaning:thumbup:, then I use a leaf blower to get all the water off then a spray with Armour All Wheel Protector (this stuff works much better than I thought it would and makes the next cleaning much easier) and my wheels look great for a couple of weeks on my daily driver 2006 Z4, for the winter months I have black rims (to hide the dust) with snow tires. The most important thing is to not let more than a couple of weeks go between cleanings.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Phil at Detailers Domain (forum sponsor) also sells the Wolf's Chemicals line, they have an excellent wheel cleaner:

http://www.detailersdomain.com/Wolfs-Chemicals-WF-1P-Deironizer-Decon-Gel_p_533.html

It has been recently updated to version 3. I have used v2 in the past and it at a minimum equaled Sonax FE and smells much nicer. The active ingredients work longer in the lastest version. Also the cost is less since you get 32oz for $20 vs 16.9oz for $16 of the sonax.

It can also be used on paint for track cars with embedded brake dust on the paint prior to claying.


----------



## sheranudeep (Mar 12, 2012)

I have been using P21S Wheel Gel . Its expensive then other products available in the market but when i bought BMW , I knew that i have to pay high for every small thing .


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

We use Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner with great results.


----------



## charlesberry (Nov 19, 2009)

I wanna see Phil's wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

here you go


----------



## charlesberry (Nov 19, 2009)

WOW - that's a nice ride man!! I need to come up that way and pick up some Sonax.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

Sonax is always in stock.

Thanks!


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

how about for black gts rims?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

sure you can use it on the gts wheels.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Phil, would you mind sending me coupon code via pm?
Best regards


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

here you go.

BMW


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Thanks. I thought sonics was a kit for $15 with brush


----------



## rbelton (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's the results if you use something like a Super Clean:

https://youtu.be/f6JLBNbV-Ig

Here's the results if you use Sonax Full Effect:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhnKsUhSPNs


----------

